# Yak Drum



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Got a short weather window Saturday afternoon and so Kevin, Lee, and I launched at Racoon Creek and rode the ebb tide to Smith Island Shoals. Three day blow had the surf churning but we were able to find a slough where 6 foot water butted up against a shallow bar. Set anchor and cast a whole hard crab or peeler on 8/0 fishfinder with 6-oz of pyramid or a 2 ounce in-line eggsinker into the white water. Huge waves were breaking on the bar only a few feet away – occasionally one would come wide and the whole kayak would go vertical as it rode over the roller like a mechanical bull. 

Not long after the tide started to flood, I hook a freight train that won’t stop running. 
Dumps half the line on my Accurate 197. Awesome battle has my 7-foot Lami Kayak series bent hard as I try to keep the fish from pulling me into the shoals. Pandemonium. Finally get the fish to the boat - 45 inch red. 











Just before dark, Lee gets hit and the 40 incher drags him all over the place. 











Sun had set and the tide was pushing big waves dangerously close. We decided to call it a day. Paddled back in the pitch black, about half way across FI Bay we tangled with some crazy rouge breakers I got swamped and Kevin and Lee got a hell of a ride. Returned to launch after 10. 

Killer.

Ric


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice report. Looks like y'all ain't screwin' around!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

this is another damn good reason why I cant wait till I get that Manta Ray 14. 

I went to the demo day yesterday. paddled the tarpon 120, 140, prowler 13,15 and manta ray 12,14. dont need a rudder. 

prowler 13,15 = uncomfy, low seat, didnt like the foot holds either. tracks very well, very easy to get going, lots of areas to mount stuff.

tarpon 120, 140 = comfy lil boat, nice seat, paddles well, tracks well, kinda wet, lower to water than manta rays or prowlers. 

manta ray 12, 14 = really nice seats, higher yak sides, alot drier boat, more flat surfaces to mount stuff, tracks & paddles really well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Ric.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Awsome fish!! See ya out there soon!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Yakkers seem to post better reports Wonder why that is? 

Guys we sure appreciate the pics. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I went out there last year with Seapuppy and we wore the drum out! At least you boys got to sit down! We had to stand in the water all day


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work fellas


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

You guys are NUTS! Pretty work.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome work guys !!!!!! Did yall tag em or were they preaviously tagged ? nice to see conservation at work......Nice catch..:beer:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work fellas, pretty work. One of these days, soon hopefully.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Appomattox River Company has LL Manta Ray's on sale check out he adds www.paddleva.com



Sea2aeS said:


> this is another damn good reason why I cant wait till I get that Manta Ray 14.
> 
> I went to the demo day yesterday. paddled the tarpon 120, 140, prowler 13,15 and manta ray 12,14. dont need a rudder.
> 
> ...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

wow...... dood i'll tell ya what man wish i wasnt working and took you up on that!!!


----------

